# What's it take to get into endurance



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

1) As long as he's comfortable barefoot, keep him barefoot.

2) A lot of endurance riders ride in English or dressage saddles. Google "English trail saddle." Most of what you'll see look like English saddles with D-rings added for ease of use.

3) I like a rain poncho, water, a snack or two, my camera. I have these pommel bags that I used with my Aussie saddle:


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Drafty! The saddle bags I have are cantle bags with two water bottle holders (lucky garage sale find a few years back) Is there any first aid stuff/ stuff for Nick that I need to have on me?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, forgot the first aid kit thing. And a hoof pick. lol

I would take just a basic first aid kit for yourself (a few bandaids, some triple antibiotic ointment, etc) and basics for the horse as well (gauze pads, vet wrap, etc).


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You will only be conditioning on dirt and grass...for now?
That will change big time when you get out on hills and trails. Some rider put boots on their horses.
Enjoy!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Dustbunny said:


> You will only be conditioning on dirt and grass...for now?
> That will change big time when you get out on hills and trails. Some rider put boots on their horses.
> Enjoy!


Well what I meant more was that we are in a location where I can avoid that kind of footing for the most part if I need to to maintain him barefoot.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have a friend who does dressage and endurance with her WB, she uses her dressage saddle for the endurance
If you plan on competing you might need to use boots or have the horse shod because all it takes is for him to step on a sharp stone and look slightly lame at the wrong time and you'll be eliminated


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

If your horse has good hooves you probably won't need boots until you're doing more than about a half mile on gravel. If you begin competing, the rides will tell you about the footing. Some rides are mainly sand or dirt, others have large stretches of gravel and rock so the horses need boots or shoes.

You'll soon learn if your saddle fits well enough to do endurance. Many dressage saddles are very comfortable to ride for miles in. I've done long distance rides in dressage saddles and hunt saddles. The places we've seen issues the most from saddles we thought fit well enough are in the loin area under the rear panels. If the saddle doesn't distribute pressure well enough, horses will often get sore back there. You also may find out your cinch is not right for your horse. I've had to try different materials to find ones that don't rub. For my horses, the mohair girths are the ones that don't chafe.
You also may find your reins are not comfortable or grippy enough, especially if you're riding in all kinds of weather. 
Most riders use breast collars for steep uphill slopes.

I personally don't bring saddle bags if I'm going less than 15 miles. It's rare I need anything for that short of a ride. But I'm also one who doesn't carry water if I hike six miles and I don't use gels or hydrate if I'm running less than two hours. So that's individual preference, but packs are kind of annoying to me. A big thing is to be sure your cell phone is on your person and not on your horse. If you lose your horse away from home or fall off, you may need to call someone for help.

I'm very basic since nearly anything can be wrapped with a little gauze and vet wrap, horse or human. Anything that bleeds will clean itself well enough until you can get somewhere to wash it thoroughly. Anything major is going to be a huge disaster that you won't be able to fix with something you carry along. I bring a snack such as a granola bar and a water bottle for longer rides, and you should carry a sponge so you can cool your horse at water sources. 
It's important that you teach your horse how to stop and graze periodically, and also to drink water at water sources along the way.

This guideline was very helpful to me when learning about conditioning:



> Here is how long it takes the various body parts of a horse to get conditioned when first started or after a long period of being sedentary:
> 
> Heart and lungs (cardiovascular system) – 3 months
> 
> ...


If your horse has been in hard work during his life, he will have a good start on many or all of these already. But before pushing a horse really hard, it's good to have this foundation in order to ensure he will stay sound.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

This is very interesting....I am also interested in endurance and have a horse who is not in the greatest shape. I live in an area where just a short trailer ride away I am basically in the mountains with TONS of open trails. My problem is finding someone to go with me.....is it recommended to do these types of trails alone? I don't mean to hi jack the thread. I was always told I needed to go with someone in case something happens. But when no one is around...I am just itching to get out there!! Thoughts?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Cbar...unless you have a buddy interested in endurance also I believe it is hard to condition for endurance with another rider. You are looking at a commitment for your horse and yourself. I live in a coastal mountain area. If I didn't ride alone, I wouldn't ride. I only carry a limited number of items in a small fanny pack including copy of driver's license and health insurance card, cell phone (I'm usually within range) and a SPOT purchased from Cabelas. It's a satellite locator.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing c:


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I found two helpful links to conditioning; as I have loosely considered doing this myself.

Conditioning the Competitive Trail Horse | TheHorse.com 

http://www.seraonline.org/Conditioning.pdf 

Also I think the suggestion that you start out by volunteering to help at a local event, just to understand the processes, how people set up camp, the gear they use, rules, expectations etc. goes a long way in helping you to figure out what all is involved and how best to go about it.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Many, if not most people who do endurance go out alone. It's hard to find others who want to go out regularly and trot for miles and miles, for one thing. The safety issue is one you have to decide for yourself. It may not be totally safe to be out all alone with your horse. That's something long distance runners often deal with too. If it bothers your family or yourself, then that's an important consideration. I always find it invigorating to be out somewhere by myself with just my horse and have never found it frightening. In my opinion, there are many more risky things you can do in life. People need to know your approximate routes and when you plan to be home so they can know where to look if you don't make it home.
At one barn I was at, there was a very competitive endurance rider but she liked conditioning alone so much that we rarely rode together. 

I have come off my horses when all alone, but I've always been able to meet up with them again. You have to ride smart and try not to do stupid things that might get you both hurt.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks all for replying! 

Im not really worried about going out by myself. I do think I will carry a first aid kit and some water out with me. We have rattle snakes here so I have two pieces of rubber hosing for nose-shoving-up if need be. My guy is not entirely out of shape. Just not conditioned to where I'd like him to be for either the dressage or endurance. (we need some topline, butt muscle and a touch less belly)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

gottatrot said:


> nearly anything can be wrapped with a little gauze and vet wrap, horse or human. Anything that bleeds will clean itself well enough until you can get somewhere to wash it thoroughly. Anything major is going to be a huge disaster that you won't be able to fix with something you carry along.


I had my mare cut an artery in her pastern on trail - my having bandaging supplies kept her from bleeding out as we were at least an hour from camp and in a place with no cell service. And while necessity is the mother of invention, I am very glad I didn't need to start shredding my shirt for bandage material! 

Personally, I carry what sounds like a ton of things: a variety of first aid supplies (gauze, roll cotton, vet wrap, elastikon, hemostats), a hodge podge of fix-it things (zip ties, shoelaces, duct tape, electric tape, leather laces, bandana), an easyboot (in case of a lost shoe), a small vial of meds (benedryl & advil), a hoofpick, a multi-tool, a small flashlight, tissues, a poncho, and my camera. And all that fits in the bags that Drafty posted a pic of. I always carry my phone too, though its on me, always.




cbar said:


> My problem is finding someone to go with me.....is it recommended to do these types of trails alone? I was always told I needed to go with someone in case something happens.


While I am lucky now that I sometimes have company when riding, I rode for years alone. Even now, if I am riding alone, I will always tell someone when I was leaving and where I planned to go. I would also check in at points along the way when possible and then when I got home. Is that as safe as having company along? Probably not (though that may depend on the company! :wink, but better than nothing.


For people looking to get into the sport, some of my favorite resources are AERC's newbie pages and Old Dominion's how-to pages. There are also some very active green bean groups on facebook (feel free to pm me for links). You can also look for an AERC mentor in your area. Even if nobody is close to you, any of them will be happy to answer questions and distance mentor (I am on that list for my region, so feel free to contact me!).


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

My horse also cut an artery out on the trail. Thank gawd I had sanitary pads and vet wrap.

Very scary seeing the squirt, squirt, squirt to the pulse beat.

I also carry a lot for long rides. I rather be prepared than not.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Okay... now im terrified that Nicki will slice an artery. 
Phantom- I am definitely gonna adjust my packs to be similar. 

Note: Im not particularly looking to compete. Mostly I'd like Nick to be a sturdy fellow that can cover some ground and on whom I can go exploring back on the state land.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

lostastirrup said:


> Okay... now im terrified that Nicki will slice an artery.
> Phantom- I am definitely gonna adjust my packs to be similar.
> 
> Note: Im not particularly looking to compete. Mostly I'd like Nick to be a sturdy fellow that can cover some ground and on whom I can go exploring back on the state land.



The chances of it happening are super small.. I have ridden thousands of miles and its happened once. But it sure changed my perspective. I have always liked the motto 'prepare for the worst, expect the best.'


As for being competitive.. most people I know who distance ride are not looking to compete with anybody but themselves. AERC's motto of 'to finish is to win' holds true for at least 75% of the people in this area who enter the rides. It's a great way to see new places and enjoy being in the saddle.

You don't need to start with anything but the equipment you have (I personally ride in an english saddle and love it). Just start increasing either the distance you ride or the speed, but not both at once. Learn how to take your horse's heart rate (if you don't already know), and start seeing how long it takes him to recover at the end of your rides. Use that as a ruler for when its time to increase. Slow and steady (or what distance riders call LSD - long, slow distance) is the way to go to build your horse (and you!) up.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

phantomhorse13 said:


> For people looking to get into the sport, some of my favorite resources are AERC's newbie pages and Old Dominion's how-to pages. There are also some very active green bean groups on facebook (feel free to pm me for links). You can also look for an AERC mentor in your area. Even if nobody is close to you, any of them will be happy to answer questions and distance mentor (I am on that list for my region, so feel free to contact me!).


Can you PM those pages too?


Another question sorry not trying to hijack! I plan on starting with LDs but stalking Karen Chaton on FB she says not to start with LDs. 

I thought LDs were usually for newbs?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Rain Shadow said:


> Another question sorry not trying to hijack! I plan on starting with LDs but stalking Karen Chaton on FB she says not to start with LDs.
> 
> I thought LDs were usually for newbs?


Ah, Limited Distance. Let me try to explain.

Traditionally, LDs were "training rides" and people started new horses/riders there, then moved up into 50s. However, that is not the case so much any more, with some people preferring to stay at that distance and not move up ever. It used to be that LDs were not given placings or awards like Best Conditioned. As time went on, some regions started doing those things for LDs, but other regions stuck to the old school thought that LDs were training rides. That led to some high emotions and hurt feelings, etc. Fairly recently, AERC mandated that any ride giving placings/BC to "endurance" distances also needed to do the same for the LD. 

Whether that is an ok thing or an abomination depends on the person you are talking to about it. :icon_rolleyes:

Some feel that by giving placings, it encourages people to _race_ LDs and potentially put their horses at risk. Others feel that this encourages people will stay at the LD distance and never try to move up to "real endurance." The people riding in the LDs just wanted to feel equal/included - kind of like a 10K isn't a marathon, but it's still people out there running.

In terms of starting out in LDs.. typical of horsey people, if you ask 5 distance riders you will get 7 answers. :wink: The truly old school people scoff at starting in LDs because there was no such thing back in the day. You started a horse in a 50. Heck, I know of at least a couple people that did a 100 as their horse's first ride!! Does that make it a good idea for everyone? Not necessarily (and honestly, not really is my opinion).

For me, I encourage people new to the sport - especially ones without mentors they can go to the rides with - to start with LDs. I think it gives them a nice intro to how the sport actually works from a riding perspective (I would hope they have already gone to a ride to volunteer and seen how it works from the ground). I think it also shows the new rider that it isn't about riding 25 or 30 miles.. its about riding 10 or 15 miles, taking a break, then going out and doing it again.. and seeing what you and your horse need to work on to make next time better.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Thank you so much Phantom! I'm finding there are so many school of thought on endurance its a bit overwhelming. 

I'm just starting out myself doing my own little training rides. 15 miles one month, next we did 18. We are now doing 22 miles and our goal is 26 miles by May at a time. We hope to do our first 50 in January. My Kenzie is 21 so we want to take it nice and slow. 

I'm studying the links you sent!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

This has been an informative thread! I'm presently learning all I can about endurance. I BELIEVE this is the path (pardon the pun) I'll be taking with my future riding. I'll post a thread shortly,one I'm NOT hijacking from another poster (sorry OP!)to share my plans and to get some specific advice...in the meantime, I'll continue lurking and learning here in the Endurance Riders forum. TIA!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

No worries anyone! Hijack away. Honestly I've been busy with school until as of yesterday... Then Nick's caught himself in a fence, stressed his shoulder and getting a week off. So needless to say, I don't get to play around with endurance at least for awhile yet.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You'd be perfect for Ride & Tie events. I always wanted to do that except for the running part.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Those Ride & Ties look like SO much fun!! That is right up my alley. My riding instructor told me about those, but don't think they have them in our area much. There is something called the "Louis Riel Race" out here this month. There are 4 different stages. 1st one is a 2mile run, then a 1mile horse ride, then a 3mile bike, then 6 mile canoe. Would be super cool, except I can't manage to convince enough people to do it


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

cbar said:


> Those Ride & Ties look like SO much fun!! That is right up my alley. My riding instructor told me about those, but don't think they have them in our area much. There is something called the "Louis Riel Race" out here this month. There are 4 different stages. 1st one is a 2mile run, then a 1mile horse ride, then a 3mile bike, then 6 mile canoe. Would be super cool, except I can't manage to convince enough people to do it


All you need is another runner/rider friend to start.


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

Lots of good info here! I guess I can put in my two cents as someone who is a newbie to the sport. After learning to ride as an adult beginner about 2.5 years ago, I pretty much immediately decided that endurance was going to be my sport of choice so early on I picked out/invested in tack that I knew I would need and I also purchased my first horse as an endurance prospect. 

I had the fortune of catch riding in two competitive trail rides (CTRs) on seasoned horses first before I started training and competing with my mare. The ride experiences were invaluable and you'll figure out and see what works and what doesn't. Because of where I board my mare now, I can only ride on weekends and we started with lots of slow long distance working our way up to averaging 6-6.5mph after 6 months. Though I board with endurance riders, our schedules didn't always mesh so I did 95% of my training rides alone with my cell phone and GPS. Not all of our rides were conditioning for distance/fitness- we did a lot of mental/brain training as well since she is new to trails. My mare and I were out in pretty much every weather condition during that time as well; we had some challenging moments but we came through each time with a stronger partnership. 

After 7 months of LSD training, our first ride together was a 25 mile CTR- she did fantastic, had great recoveries, and was certainly game for more. My mare is in pasture 24/7 so that helps retain fitness. She was barefoot from day 1 with me and has great feet but the abrasive trails we trained on has necessitated using boots on her fronts for now. She'll likely be booted all the way around in the future. 

I’m still very new to this but am glad to answer any other questions if I can


----------

